# ShootUp meet up - Liverpool - 14 April 2012



## AlisonF (Feb 27, 2012)

We're organising a meet up in Liverpool through our blog - just a few of us getting together in a pub for a drink and a chat. All are welcome, if you're nearby and fancy popping in. 

More details - http://www.shootuporputup.co.uk/2012/02/shoot-up-meet-up-liverpool/


----------



## margie (Feb 27, 2012)

Its a maybe from me. I am not sure what is going on - I know there will be family events close to the date.

I see that the meet is in the Dr Duncan. Here is the wiki page about him
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Henry_Duncan

I think (not quite sure) that my Dad did a project about Dr Duncan and water many years back.

For those who don't know Liverpool the Dr Duncan is close to several restaurants - the chinese restaurant is the closest - but there is a tapas bar, and a pizza restaurant as well.


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 27, 2012)

We've just realised that when we had a weekend in Liverpool 2 years ago, we ate in the Italian restaurant next door to Dr Duncan's. 

The restaurant had a super lamb banana (is that right?) inside.

Doubt we'll be able to make it but would love to be there if we could.

Rob


----------



## margie (Feb 27, 2012)

Robster65 said:


> The restaurant had a super lamb banana (is that right?) inside.



Don't want to derail Alison's thread but yes there are still quite a few of them about. There are some new ones by the new museum of Liverpool.

More on the superlambbanana from wiki here

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superlambanana


----------



## AlisonF (Feb 28, 2012)

margie said:


> Don't want to derail Alison's thread but yes there are still quite a few of them about. There are some new ones by the new museum of Liverpool.



There are plenty knocking around still, and its such a nice surprise to turn a corner and see one, they always make me smile.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 29, 2012)

Am off to Stafordshire that weekend .  Have a good time


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 6, 2012)

Ps enjoy your "lamb Banana" (havnt got a clue what that tastes like !)


----------



## margie (Apr 11, 2012)

Sorry to say I won't be there - I am going to see relatives.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 13, 2012)

Good luck with the Meet, I hope everyone has a great time


----------



## Mark T (Apr 13, 2012)

Hope you have a great meet .  Unfortunately (or fortunately) we have a busy weekend planned here.


----------



## Steff (Apr 13, 2012)

Hope you all have a lovely day


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Apr 13, 2012)

Hope the meet goes well and everybody has a great time!


----------



## AlisonF (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks for your good wishes, we did indeed have a great time. No matter how many times I go to these things, I'm always amazed how lovely it is to sit and chat with other people who are in the same boat, and how much we learn from each other.

The main reason I started blogging was because I valued talking with other people with diabetes, and I love that, but a few hours chatting over a pint was even better.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 16, 2012)

AlisonF said:


> Thanks for your good wishes, we did indeed have a great time. No matter how many times I go to these things, I'm always amazed how lovely it is to sit and chat with other people who are in the same boat, and how much we learn from each other.
> 
> The main reason I started blogging was because I valued talking with other people with diabetes, and I love that, but a few hours chatting over a pint was even better.



Glad to hear it went well Alison  I read the blog on Shootup and good to see you've broken the curse - the same thing always happens to me when I go to Forum Meets, my levels always skyrocket! 

We've got a few forum meets lined up and you would be more than welcome to come along. I agree that it's great to meet up with people who you don't have to explain things to


----------



## Steff (Apr 16, 2012)

glad it went well x


----------

